# Please critique possible buy :)



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

No critique for me, but he sure is gorgeous!!


----------



## huntseatgirl (Mar 16, 2009)

Thank you, I am probably going out to see him this Sunday  I like the looks of this boy!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

He looks very nice (pretty crappy camera though, because it makes him looks very long, I have similar issues taking pics of my own horses on old camera).


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

He is a handsome boy! But I noticed in the first picture he was kicking up sand with one of his fores and he seems to be treading toe-heel in some of the other pictures. He may not be, but keep an eye out for that when you go and see him, as this is indicative of foot problems.
What breed is he?


----------



## Solo (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks a bit heavy on the forehand.
In the first two jumping pictures it looks like he is dropping his right fore, in the third it looks like he is dropping his left fore.
Nothing that can't be fixed with some gymnastics.
Cute jump.
He's handsome. Gorgeous face. 
I like how his ears are mostly forward in all the pictures!

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

buy him he's gorgeous


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

nice mover too


----------



## huntseatgirl (Mar 16, 2009)

@RedHawk: I see what you mean about treading toe-heel, I'll keep an eye out. As far as the kicking up dirt thing, I haven't seen any evidence of a problem in any other pictures (I've looked through a LOT more than the ones I posted here, lol). So I'm guessing he just tripped a little. He is a Thoroughbred. I don't think he looks it at all though, and the seller says he has the brain of a Warmblood.
@Solo: Yes, if I get him we are going to have to seriously work on those lazy legs of his! I agree that he looks heavy on the forehand. I'm hoping he it's just a result of his greenness and an incorrect frame, but we'll see. I LOVE his jump! I think with a little more polish it could be really nice. I like his face too  And apparently he is a very cheerful boy in general, trails by himself, loves to work, etc.
@ angelsgrace & kitten_Val: thank you both


----------



## eventer89 (Apr 14, 2009)

He is a handsome boy!! He does have a heavy forehand and lazy legs in the jumps, but that is an easy fix!

How much are they asking and where is he located? I would love to scoop him up if he is near me and you don't buy him!!!


----------



## huntseatgirl (Mar 16, 2009)

They're asking 8000 but it also says it's highly negotiable and that he is priced to sell fast. I also know that the agent selling him (they're working through a third party) is very adjustable. So I should be able to get it down a LOT. And he's in Ramona, California, sorry  heh.


----------



## eventer89 (Apr 14, 2009)

Bah! Way too far and way too expensive! lol! Good luck with him, he's gorgeous!!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

PLease, please ask the owner is he has any vices or sioundness issues. I have got skrewed over many times with a lame horse. Thank god i didnt get screwed with clippy!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

huntseatgirl said:


> They're asking 8000 but it also says it's highly negotiable and that he is priced to sell fast.


8K is quite a lot of money! Does he have any achievements, placements at the shows and such?
And I agree he doesn't look much as TB to me.


----------



## huntseatgirl (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes, I realize that 8k is a lot of money! I'm banking on getting it way down. But yes, he does have show experience, which I gather is mostly three-day-eventing since the seller mentioned that he has very high dressage scores. Don't worry guys, I won't buy anything that's not worth my time and money 
And morganshow11, I intend on getting a prepurchase vet exam on any horse that I'm considering buying, so no worries there!


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

The only real critiques I have for him is that he does seem heavy on the forehand, but also I dont like how short his neck is or how large his head is, although he is still a very cute horse. You seem quite knowledgable when it comes to purchasing a horse so thats all I have to say lol.


----------



## huntseatgirl (Mar 16, 2009)

Haha thanks for the vote of confidence, xkatex!  I agree about his head and neck, but I'm really hoping that's also a product of his green, incorrect frame, making his neck look sticklike and his head look blocky. If you look at the picture where he's jumping the natural obstacle, he's stretched out into the motion and using himself nicely, and his neck and head look much more proportional. In my eyes, at least.
I'll post the picture again so I can look at it, haha


----------



## eventer89 (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes, definitely ask about any prior injuries or soundness issues, but if they say no, take it with a grain of salt. Check the horse over your self. Feel all over the horse and watch for reactions, if you get an unpleasant reaction, check and re check the area to see if you get a similar reaction every time. Feel the legs for calcifications and splints. Watch the horse walk and trot in a straight line and watch for symmetry and ease of movement.

I'm sure you already know this though. But writing it down helps me get all these things I need to do in my head so I remember to do them.


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

I find whenever I go and view a potential buy I write down a list of important need to know questions. Also I find it more comfortable to bring along a horse saavy person, someone who will tell you directly what they think and not beat around the bush. I also find that sellers are more cautious with what they try to tell you when there is more than just one person.

And yes I think with some proper work his neck may catch up to his head lol.


----------

